# How can i  get a heavy OG yield?



## Iron Emmett (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey all

Im going to try my first OG grow, and everyone i talk to tell me OG's are notoriously bad yielders

Anyone out there grow alot of OG's and can tell me if they respond well to Topping, or Fimming.

I am terrible at making an even Canopy, so i guess ill work on that this grow.

Im growing Holy Grail OG, anyone flowered this out before?

Any advice appreciated, thanks

Emmett


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2011)

I have never heard of Holy Grail OG--where did the genetics come from?


----------



## Locked (Jul 16, 2011)

I wld consider my Larry OG a good yielder....the trick comes in training her. If left alone she likes to grow like corn. Straight up almost no side branching. With proper training (topping and some lst) she will bush out and get multiple colas.  I hve not heard of "holy grail OG" either....what is the lineage and who is the breeder(chucker)?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies

Holy Grail OG is from what i have been able to find out a Cali Connection Elite cut, its Clone only, and was released at only 2 clubs ive ever seen, one in Santa Ana and one in long beach, the same guy owns them both and  always has a ton of Cali Connection Seeds/Clones for sale, but i cant find any solid proof, im writing what  i read.

Ive smoked it before and it has a very chem og taste and smell, which i love, its also very hard to find and whenever a club has it, people go ape **** over it.

As for Lineage i have no idea, i havent been able to find any info about that, and of course the chick at the club where i bought it, was more there for her tight shirt than her strain knowledge.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with tight shirts.

I topped 2 Larry OG before i flowered them and they are going to be very good producers, atleast by my standards, they will be ready in 2 weeks, i will slap a pic up here when they are ready, if ya dont mind.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2011)

Tight Tee shirts just show off budding development:hubba:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jul 16, 2011)

Dman, feel free to post a  pic for sure, and thanks.

I dont have anything against tight shirts mind you, but its annoying going into  a Club and having the Budtender be someone who knows nothing useful, you ask simple questions and they stare at you like your head is on fire, i keep expecting them to just start hopping in place, trying to draw attention back to rack.


----------



## Locked (Jul 16, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with tight shirts.
> 
> I topped 2 Larry OG before i flowered them and they are going to be very good producers, atleast by my standards, they will be ready in 2 weeks, i will slap a pic up here when they are ready, if ya dont mind.



dman are you running my cut or from seed? Wondering if I got a really good pheno.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 16, 2011)

They are both from seed HL, 9-12 nice size buds on each one, im pretty happy with them so far, havent smoked any yet though.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 16, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Tight Tee shirts just show off budding development:hubba:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I actually lost it over that one!


----------



## Locked (Jul 16, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> They are both from seed HL, 9-12 nice size buds on each one, im pretty happy with them so far, havent smoked any yet though.



Ah okay....I know a cpl people hve my cut and are growing it out. I think you will enjoy the smoke. I know Rusty said he liked it.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 16, 2011)

So i just counted 22 buds like this on 2 plants, the pics are a bit decieving i have a big hand, im 6'4 225lbs LOL.

these have 2 week to go still, the harvest pics will show their true weight and size better.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jul 17, 2011)

Those ladies look really good Dman, seems like a good yield for just a single topping, how long did you veg?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

I vegged too long, they got too big, i think it was 6 weeks.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jul 17, 2011)

hamsters cut is some fire for sure. tastier and a better high then the lvpk cut i got.


----------



## robz (Jan 17, 2012)

No man 6 weeks is a nice veg time. Last season I had the Urkle cut & loved it but I didn't take any clones. Re-veged her for 8 weeks & then flowered her out. Omg! That's how you get a plant to yield right there.


----------



## The Poet (Sep 17, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess,


     I have had a mental note to notice when I run across it in my reading what does OG mean? It has been several weeks and nothing. It is somehow related to old world, short and low yielding plants from India/Afghanistan but what does the OG initials mean? Old Grass?


                                           The Poet


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2013)

The Poet said:
			
		

> The Hemp Goddess,
> 
> 
> I have had a mental note to notice when I run across it in my reading what does OG mean? It has been several weeks and nothing. It is somehow related to old world, short and low yielding plants from India/Afghanistan but what does the OG initials mean? Old Grass?
> ...



Depends on who you ask.  Ocean Grown is one I have heard.


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 17, 2013)

Og [email protected] kush just got 10 from sea of seeds,but l did not check cali site might still.


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 17, 2013)

....original gangster....


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 17, 2013)

DNA is the site with the holy quail,its [email protected] ,kosherl don't know why the 18?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> ....original gangster....




ocean grown


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 19, 2013)

Holy Grail Kush is from DNA. I went thru 100 beans a year ago or so, and found a silly pheno. I renamed it Jew Gold. My number 2 stunner after Girl Scout Cookies. 
Unique taste and a great yielder. VERY unique taste. Super Stoney.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 19, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I renamed it Jew Gold.


 
:spitsbeer: :rofl:


----------

